# What small pet should I get?



## sweetpetlover (Mar 15, 2018)

I am going to be staying with my grandma for a while (around 6 months) and the pet needs to fit in my room (it's a normal sized bedroom) I was thinking maybe a small rodent that doesn't need a partner because I don't think I could fit a cage big enough for 2 in my room). I'm not a fan of birds or insects. Also I would like to get a pet that I haven't owned before. I have had a rabbit, small fishtank, and dwarf hamster. Any ideas?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If it is to be in your room a rodent will probably keep you awake as they are usually nocturnal.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

A lot depends on what your plans are in six months? Even a golden hamster can typically live for eighteen months to two years and if, in six months, you plan to travel, move to a flat share or abroad or anything that might mean upheaval, it may be best to leave getting a pet until you are settled. Maybe volunteering at an animal shelter or dog walking for friends or neighbours would bridge the gap?


----------



## sweetpetlover (Mar 15, 2018)

crystalwitch said:


> A lot depends on what your plans are in six months? Even a golden hamster can typically live for eighteen months to two years and if, in six months, you plan to travel, move to a flat share or abroad or anything that might mean upheaval, it may be best to leave getting a pet until you are settled. Maybe volunteering at an animal shelter or dog walking for friends or neighbours would bridge the gap?


In six months I would get my own place, in the same area though, so bringing the pet with me will not be a problem!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe talk to your grandma then. If she is ok with you having a pet, then she may have some ideas what sort would be best for your personality/space/circumstances, etc. After all, she knows you better than anyone on here.

Also, bear in mind that in six months, when you get your own place, the landlord might not allow pets


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How much space do you have for a cage?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

If I were you, I would wait the 6 months. It seems a pity to limit what you get by the size of your room now if you are going to have more space in 6 months time. As @crystalwitch suggests, maybe look at volunteering to get your animal fix for the next 6 months and then you can look at the space you have in your new home and make your decision then.


----------



## sweetpetlover (Mar 15, 2018)

crystalwitch said:


> Maybe talk to your grandma then. If she is ok with you having a pet, then she may have some ideas what sort would be best for your personality/space/circumstances, etc. After all, she knows you better than anyone on here.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that in six months, when you get your own place, the landlord might not allow pets





Animallover26 said:


> How much space do you have for a cage?





crystalwitch said:


> Maybe talk to your grandma then. If she is ok with you having a pet, then she may have some ideas what sort would be best for your personality/space/circumstances, etc. After all, she knows you better than anyone on here.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that in six months, when you get your own place, the landlord might not allow pets





CuddleMonster said:


> If I were you, I would wait the 6 months. It seems a pity to limit what you get by the size of your room now if you are going to have more space in 6 months time. As @crystalwitch suggests, maybe look at volunteering to get your animal fix for the next 6 months and then you can look at the space you have in your new home and make your decision then.


I like that idea. My grandma and I decided that we are going to get a medium sized fish tank for the living room. I will wait to get my own pet until I get my own place. Thanks guys!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't forget to show us some photos of the new pet once you have moved into your own place!


----------



## sweetpetlover (Mar 15, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> Don't forget to show us some photos of the new pet once you have moved into your own place!


Will do!


----------

